# starting my garage fit out



## legs

so, I moved into my new house last year and the time has come to address the garage. so I thought I'd start my own thread.
here it is


it is an attached large single.
the floor plan is


as you can see the 2 end walls are cavity walls, but the outside gable wall is single skin blockwork.

I am planning on putting up stud work on the walls and lining using either plasterboard of plywood to lining it. i'll also be putting a ceiling up.

I have a couple of questions thought;

1. when building the stud frames do I only attach them to the floor and the rafters or do I attach them to the walls aswell?

2. I'm going to be using kingspan insulation (or equivalent) do I need to put a moisture barrier on the wall side of the outside gable wall?

I will probably have more questions as I go, so please bear with me.

all suggestions will be welcome.
:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux!

That's the first garage i've seen with magazine shelving!


----------



## Clancy

If you have a single skin wall I would put a moisture barrier up, for a few quid it will save ruining your hard work in a year or so when any moisture could make its way through 

The stud wall will be fine just connected to the floor and ceiling unless you plan on putting anything particularly heavy on it. Just go with whatever is easiest to install at the time 

When buying kings pan I always check gumtree etc, you often get people selling left overs which could be more than enough for 1 wall and would save a few quid 

Looks like a nice space bud


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Nice space there - keep the updates coming.

I'm not even a little bit jealous........


----------



## Gav147

Will make a good space, look forward to the updates.

As for the stud wall, as posted it should be fine fixed top and bottom providing you are using a decent gauge of timber for your studs.

Also if you do plasterboard it, remember to leave an air gap of at least an inch at the bottom between the concrete floor and the plasterboard or it will soak any moisture in the floor up and you will get damp patches on it. 

For your kingspan, if you can't find any odd sheets on eBay, search for Kingspan seconds loads of it on there and will be fine for that and a lot cheaper than new sheets.


----------



## legs

MadOnVaux! said:


> That's the first garage i've seen with magazine shelving!


yep, just my collection of fast ford mags




Clancy said:


> If you have a single skin wall I would put a moisture barrier up, for a few quid it will save ruining your hard work in a year or so when any moisture could make its way through
> 
> The stud wall will be fine just connected to the floor and ceiling unless you plan on putting anything particularly heavy on it. Just go with whatever is easiest to install at the time
> 
> When buying kings pan I always check gumtree etc, you often get people selling left overs which could be more than enough for 1 wall and would save a few quid
> 
> Looks like a nice space bud


cheers for the tip mate



Gav147 said:


> Will make a good space, look forward to the updates.
> 
> As for the stud wall, as posted it should be fine fixed top and bottom providing you are using a decent gauge of timber for your studs.
> 
> Also if you do plasterboard it, remember to leave an air gap of at least an inch at the bottom between the concrete floor and the plasterboard or it will soak any moisture in the floor up and you will get damp patches on it.
> 
> For your kingspan, if you can't find any odd sheets on eBay, search for Kingspan seconds loads of it on there and will be fine for that and a lot cheaper than new sheets.


cheers


----------



## legs

finally got all the stud work planned out & being delivered in the next few days, but unsure what to line the walls with.

we are having a new boiler fitted to the house in 2 weeks, so this is being moved into the garage

I was going to line them with plasterboard, but someone suggested using osb boards, does anyone have any opinions?


----------



## Clancy

I would put plasterboard up and paint it, osb is fine if you don't mind the wood chip wall effect lol


----------



## J4KE45

Plasterboard will look better, plywood has a better finish than OSB, but again nothing will be as smooth as plasterboard! As for lining the walls, pop down to Jewsons/Wickes/any builders merchants and ask for a roll of vapour control layer. Gauge 5000 will do the job, anything too thin and the edges of the breeze block+muck will pierce it. Just slam that up and hold it in place with your batons!


----------



## Clancy

As above, would also avoid plywood as a lining, if any moisture gets in it the veneers start to peel away


----------



## legs

cheers guys plasterboard it is.


----------



## legs

that's the wood for the stud work ordered along with the plasterboard.
going to have a busy few weeks after work now:doublesho


----------



## legs

Quick question guys, going to get this vapour barrier tomorrow, is this right?
http://www.screwfix.com/p/dmp-damp-proof-membrane-black-1000ga-4-x-15m/22842

Am I right in saying that this goes to the wall side of the stud work?

Cheers


----------



## legs

Got this delivered today


----------



## Gav147

Looks like you've got a busy few nights ahead!, as for the membrane I would use a breathable one (roofing felt like this one will be fine) rather than plastic DPM you linked so air can still get around.

You sure you ordered enough plasterboard?


----------



## legs

Gav147 said:


> Looks like you've got a busy few nights ahead!, as for the membrane I would use a breathable one (roofing felt like this one will be fine) rather than plastic DPM you linked so air can still get around.
> 
> You sure you ordered enough plasterboard?


Yep, I'm starting to think I got too much board.

Got one wall up tonight.

Finally, how would I join that membrame or would I just layer it


----------



## Gav147

Got a good start then, yeah just layer it starting at the bottom of the stud and lap the next length over the top so any moisture that runs down it goes with the lap. It is usually marked on the membrane for 100mm and 150mm lap.

One thing that might be worth thinking about is if you plan on hanging anything heavy on the wall, try and plan where it is going to go and put plenty of cross members in the stud work so you have some solid timber to put the fixings into. Sorry if I'm pointing out the obvious but it's easy to overlook it and then wish you had put something in afterwards.


----------



## legs

It's only the one wall that I need to use the membrame on isn't it?

Also I'm going to use kings pan insulation on the single brick wall, would that not counteract the breath ability??

There are 4 air bricks in this wall too & air will circulate behind the wall


----------



## legs

First wall


This wall will be further strengthened as the boiler & units will be going on here

Also started to build the stud wall panels


And the panels on the floor as it's not level



Hopefully should have all the stud work up by the end of the weekend.

Comments & advice welcome


----------



## legs

guys, does anyone have any advice regarding the what side to put the membrane on, warm or cold?

also any suggestion with regards lighting? currently have 2 double strip lights, these are bright enough, but open to suggestions


----------



## Gav147

Looking good mate, the membrane wants to go on the cold side (so it is facing the brickwork)


----------



## legs

Gav147 said:


> Looking good mate, the membrane wants to go on the cold side (so it is facing the brickwork)


Cheers, definitely a breathable one?

Got more framing done tonight after work




Getting there


----------



## Gav147

legs said:


> Cheers, definitely a breathable one?


You can use either, I personally just prefer to use a breathable one as plastic sheeting can sweat if you know what I mean and from memory they work out about same price wise. chances are you won't have any problems anyway, as you say you have air bricks behind the stud work and you're putting in plenty of insulation in.


----------



## Bungleaio

Looking good but are you planning on boxing the boiler flue in? If you are make sure you put an access panel in so when it's serviced the engineer can check it.


----------



## legs

Stud work Almost finished now




Just need a couple more lengths of cls then the insulation

Comments welcome guys


----------



## Clancy

Looks good buddy nice work


----------



## legs

Bungleaio said:


> Looking good but are you planning on boxing the boiler flue in? If you are make sure you put an access panel in so when it's serviced the engineer can check it.


The boiler is getting moved into the garage next week, so the flue won't be there


----------



## justinio

Looks great. Those tyres don't look as though they belong to the RS though


----------



## legs

justinio said:


> Looks great. Those tyres don't look as though they belong to the RS though


One set does (the original alloys, and the thee 2 are a set of winter tyres for my daughters mini and a set of winter tyres for my old fiesta.


----------



## legs

Insulation in


Plasterboarding started




More tomorrow night


----------



## J4KE45

Looking smart mate!


----------



## Big Stu

That is going to be one serious looking man cave , see you have a fridge and heaters sorted - what time do you want us there for the get in there cracked it party !? 

All the best,
Stuart


----------



## legs

Cheers guys, think I'll have all the plaster boarding done by sat, new boiler is getting fitted tomorrow as well.
I'll post more pics tomorrow


----------



## 20vKarlos

legs said:


> Plasterboarding started


:lol::lol::lol: the invisible man is armed with a hammer! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## legs

20vKarlos said:


> :lol::lol::lol: the invisible man is armed with a hammer! :lol::lol::lol:


Dam I never seen him taking a tea break!!!!


----------



## legs

Time for an update guys.

All walls plasterboarded and first fix of new ring main installed.
The boiler had also been moved from the kitchen cupboard this will give me hot & cold water in there.

Also put a fused socket in the ring for when I get an electric door.

Next is to get the ceiling up & new strip lights then Ames taping the lot up.

Anyway here's the pics








And she's back in her bed after being outside for over a week


Comments and suggesstions welcome


----------



## legs

Finally got the ceiling up today;



Hired a plasterboard lifter & I don't think I would have been able to do it without it. Oh my neck is killing me!!!!!!!

Also put lots of insulation in the loft area & boarded a good bit of it out.


Waiting on my sparky to give me a price for wiring it all up (I could prob do it myself, but better safe that sorry eh??) then into the Ames taping.

Hope to have it done before my holiday in 3 weeks.


----------



## AdamC

Coming along very nicely.
Do you have to add any extra supports when adding plasterboard/insulation/boarding to create the loft?


----------



## legs

AdamC said:


> Coming along very nicely.
> Do you have to add any extra supports when adding plasterboard/insulation/boarding to create the loft?


cheers

nope, the roof structure is made up of pre-manufactured trusses and they should be strong enough. I've re-assured by a couple of people that it will be fine.

there will not be anything really heave up there, just Christmas decorations, empty suitcases and the like. I'm going to have 2 hatches so that no-one need to crawl about up there either.


----------



## legs

The electrician was out last week and wired everything up, but he needs to come back tomorrow as the ceiling lights keep tripping.



Internet and aerial points added


New outside lights got added last night as well



Next on the list is to get all the plasterboard Ames taped then painted, not sure yet what colour to do the walls.

Comments welcome.


----------



## legs

First coat for the Ames taping done;





Hopefully get another coat on the tape tonight and get it sanded tomorrow the onto painting.


----------



## Gav147

Coming on well mate, will look spot on when it's painted out.


----------



## Alfa male

Looks good. Re wall colour it's got to be White IMO. Nice and bright for working in


----------



## legs

All filling is now done




Just need to let it all dry for a couple of days and then sand it smooth.

Going to paint it pure white to begin with & then add a touch of colour.


----------



## Clancy

Looking good mate


----------



## PaulN

very nice work there..... id be keen to see more during pics on with taping and filling. Out of interest did you not think about simply dot and dab the boards up?


----------



## legs

PaulN said:


> very nice work there..... id be keen to see more during pics on with taping and filling. Out of interest did you not think about simply dot and dab the boards up?


im not doing the taping & filling myself, a guy I know is doing it for me.

I didn't dot & dab the boards cause 1 big wall was not level (the old wall of the house) and the other was a single skin wall. I'm wanting to use the garage as a chill out room aswell & using frames let me put insulation in to make it more cosy.


----------



## TimmoUK

Looks really good. Where did you get your outside lights from? Looking for some myself at the moment.


----------



## PaulN

legs said:


> im not doing the taping & filling myself, a guy I know is doing it for me.
> 
> I didn't dot & dab the boards cause 1 big wall was not level (the old wall of the house) and the other was a single skin wall. I'm wanting to use the garage as a chill out room aswell & using frames let me put insulation in to make it more cosy.


Well that bloke is doing a very nice job, its hard to see the work with pics, but it looks pretty spot on for a first tape and fill.

Ahhhh that makes sense, it will make a proper room of it... imo using frames is a better job.


----------



## legs

TimmoUK said:


> Looks really good. Where did you get your outside lights from? Looking for some myself at the moment.


they are from B&Q, had to order them on line though.

http://www.diy.com/departments/lights-outside-clipper-external-pir-wall-light/199213_BQ.prd



PaulN said:


> Well that bloke is doing a very nice job, its hard to see the work with pics, but it looks pretty spot on for a first tape and fill.
> 
> Ahhhh that makes sense, it will make a proper room of it... imo using frames is a better job.


yep, just need to save the pennies up for an insulated roller door now.


----------



## TimmoUK

legs said:


> they are from B&Q, had to order them on line though.
> 
> http://www.diy.com/departments/lights-outside-clipper-external-pir-wall-light/199213_BQ.prd


Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## kartman

Looking great fella. Out of interest where did you get your tyre rack from? My wheel hoarding has started and can only see it getting worse!


----------



## legs

kartman said:


> Looking great fella. Out of interest where did you get your tyre rack from? My wheel hoarding has started and can only see it getting worse!


http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_8,cos_8.8,cos_8.8.5/625073

it is shelving units from Costco, I may be changing though, looking at options for putting the wheels on the wall.


----------



## legs

All sanding done, let the painting commence this weekend.


----------



## Shaun306

Did this ever get finished......


----------



## legs

Walls all painted up




Starting to think about flooring options, thinking about interlocking tiles, anyone know the cheapest place to get them?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

TimmoUK said:


> Thanks. :thumb:


Have you read the reviews on the B&Q website?


----------



## legs

slim_boy_fat said:


> Have you read the reviews on the B&Q website?


I read these as well, but if they do rust they will be going back.
To be honest they arnt really that exposed.


----------



## Shaun306

Looking really clean....


----------



## legs

After a couple of weeks not doing anything in going to get stuck into finishing this over the next few weeks.

Made narrow shelves for my fast ford magazine collection at the weekend, finished painting them tonight. They just need to dry then get the mags up





Got my TV up & wired in aswell.

Next up is something for the floor, trying to talk the wife into letting me get pvc tiles from mototile.


----------



## legs

panorama of my fast ford mag collection



somehow I've one missing, but I found one on ebay.
still trying to talk the wife into the flooring, but I'm getting there :thumb:


----------



## Gav147

Looks great now mate, flooring will really finish it off.


----------



## Danjc

Looking good mate. It looks really bright in there do you just have the two double fluorescent lights in there ? And are they 6ft ?


----------



## legs

Danjc said:


> Looking good mate. It looks really bright in there do you just have the two double fluorescent lights in there ? And are they 6ft ?


yep just the 2 doubles, I'm not sure what size they are, might be 6ft


----------



## danga200

That gap is killing my OCD :lol:


----------



## PaulN

Where did you get the wall clock mate?


----------



## legs

danga200 said:


> That gap is killing my OCD :lol:


yep me too, that the one that missing, should have it today


----------



## legs

PaulN;4977660
Where did you get the wall clock mate?[/QUOTE said:


> I got it from a market stall in china last year, around £15 if I remember


----------



## slim_boy_fat

legs said:


> I got it from a market stall in china last year, around £15 if I remember......


Somebody's making money then......

https://www.gumtree.com/for-sale/uk/rolex+wall+clock

There's cash to be made in drop-shipping.....


----------



## legs

slim_boy_fat said:


> Somebody's making money then......
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/for-sale/uk/rolex+wall+clock
> 
> There's cash to be made in drop-shipping.....


might bring a few home with me next time im out there


----------



## The Sheriff

Brilliant!! Flippin ek, wish I was half as good at DIY as you pal.


----------



## AdamC

This has turned out really nice. Well done.


----------



## legs

The Sheriff said:


> Brilliant!! Flippin ek, wish I was half as good at DIY as you pal.





AdamC said:


> This has turned out really nice. Well done.


cheers guys :thumb::thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

legs said:


> might bring a few home with me next time im out
> there


Which you'll offer to us at cost price, of course......


----------



## legs

slim_boy_fat said:


> Which you'll offer to us at cost price, of course......


Of course :lol:


----------



## PaulN

legs said:


> I got it from a market stall in china last year, around £15 if I remember


Put me down for one if you do lol Best price ive seen is £69..... Too much just for a wall clock but happy to add a few beer tokens for your going out your way?


----------



## legs

PaulN said:


> Put me down for one if you do lol Best price ive seen is £69..... Too much just for a wall clock but happy to add a few beer tokens for your going out your way?


im sure I seen them cheaper on ebay, to be fair everyone comments on it


----------



## lemansblue92

Nice job


----------



## slim_boy_fat

legs said:


> im sure I seen them cheaper on ebay, to be fair everyone comments on it


Not that I could fild - got a link?


----------



## legs

slim_boy_fat said:


> Not that I could fild - got a link?


Sorry mate, I don't.
But I'm sure a seen one a few weeks ago, might be wrong


----------



## legs

danga200 said:


> That gap is killing my OCD :lol:


Sorted


----------



## ghost_walker

could you not insulate the door your self? b and q do some expanded polystyrene foam that you could fix on.

maybe with double sided tape? or some celotex/ kingspan and tape?

cheap fix while your saving up for the real deal


----------



## legs

ghost_walker said:


> could you not insulate the door your self? b and q do some expanded polystyrene foam that you could fix on.
> 
> maybe with double sided tape? or some celotex/ kingspan and tape?
> 
> cheap fix while your saving up for the real deal


yep, think that is what I'm going to do, its a fraction of the price too.


----------



## legs

Finally got my water works sorted out.
Sink unit for washing hands & rinsing cloths


Only thing is I can't get a drain, so I have a big drum in the cupboard


Also got a shower mixer for filling buckets and running warm ( not hot )water through my pressure washer & hose


All water is supplied from the boiler that we got moved to the garage to get it out the house.

Final job is to box the pipes in then I'm getting my mototile floor.

Comments welcome


----------



## Bentley11

Looks good mate!


----------



## lejenko

Looks wicked mate definitely worth the effort


----------



## nuttynil

Nice work can't you connect a radiator of the boiler for the garage.


----------



## legs

nuttynil said:


> Nice work can't you connect a radiator of the boiler for the garage.


Yep I can, going to see how this winter is first.


----------



## robby71

legs said:


> yep, think that is what I'm going to do, its a fraction of the price too.


I used some foil insulation sheets fixed using carpet spray glue (still stuck solid after 2 years), all joins sealed with either insulation foil tape or duck tape :thumb:


----------



## Gav147

Nearly there now mate, looking good.



legs said:


> Only thing is I can't get a drain, so I have a big drum in the cupboard
> 
> Comments welcome


Can you not put one through the wall where that white condensate pipe from the boiler goes, it should run into a gully/drain?


----------



## legs

Gav147 said:


> Nearly there now mate, looking good.
> 
> Can you not put one through the wall where that white condensate pipe from the boiler goes, it should run into a gully/drain?


I did ask the guy that put the boiler in if I could do that, but the condensate pipe goes into a small soakaway under the decking at the back of the garage.


----------



## legs

Latest addition




Sound bar linked up to my iPod via Bluetooth & banner & ford badge put up.

Think that will be it until Santa comes and the cars now tucked away until the spring!!


----------



## Forsh

legs said:


> ... then I'm getting my mototile floor.


how doe's that compare the Costco PVC floor...

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/versaroll-pro-pvc-flooring-228-x-610-cm-174714


----------



## legs

Forsh said:


> how doe's that compare the Costco PVC floor...
> 
> http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/versaroll-pro-pvc-flooring-228-x-610-cm-174714


i did look at the Costco flooring, but I would need 3 rolls.

whilst this would be half the price the joins in the flooring would really annoy me:lol:


----------



## legs

its been ages since I updated this thread (nearly 2 years).

this is how the garage ended up (photobucket wont show the photos anymore)
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

but I decided that it needed a refresh, so it was stripped back
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

the walls were repainted white on the top & grey on the bottom
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

and started to build units on the back wall
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

but in typical fashion b&q didn't have all the doors so I am waiting on them being delivered.
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

comments welcome guys:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

White top and grey bottoms for walls is what I did too. You, sir, are a man of impeccable taste 

All looking great, bud :thumb:


----------



## legs

got all my stuff back up on the walls.
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

still not sure what to do with the floor.

was looking at mototile but it would be £700 and the wife said no. don't want to waste money getting foam tiles or floor paint that will look rubbish after a couple of months.

decisions decisions


----------



## c87reed

Mine has Johnstone's grey floor paint, it's had some use and abuse in the year its been down and it is still looking good with no peeling or flaking. If it gets grubby I give it a scrub down with a mild BH Surfex mix. Also use the cheap-ish foam tiles in places and they help comfort wise if kneeling etc.


----------



## Andyblue

Looking really good


----------



## Caledoniandream

Ceramic tiles on the floor, if you go at the smaller resellers they could have 2nd choice (mostly colour difference) 
If proper laid, will last a life time and a half.


----------



## Cookies

legs said:


> got all my stuff back up on the walls.
> Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
> Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
> Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
> 
> still not sure what to do with the floor.
> 
> was looking at mototile but it would be £700 and the wife said no. don't want to waste money getting foam tiles or floor paint that will look rubbish after a couple of months.
> 
> decisions decisions


Hi bud.

I have ceramic tiles on the floor of my garage. They were laid 14 years ago, and have been perfect. Now, the only issue I had was when my son was smaller, he ran into the garage with wet feet and slipped into his bum. So I got some carpet tiles and laid them over the ceramic tiles. It makes a much warmer space to be honest.

You could get black carpet tiles. They're very cheap, and can be very easily replaced if one gets damaged or marked. Have a look on Gumtree. Loads of places sell very good condition, used carpet tiles from business premises that have been refurbed or redecorated.

Cooks


----------



## legs

unit almost finished, just got the plinth, side panel & cornice to put on.
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

these will be done once the floor is put down using these tiles
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr


----------



## legs

got the floor down on sat.

1st job, a watered down coat of pva on Friday night
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

then on sat morning down with the tiles
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

big thanks to Viper for the advice


----------



## stookay

Looks ace, did you glue down the carpet tiles? what have you got across main door infront of the first row edge?


----------



## legs

stookay said:


> Looks ace, did you glue down the carpet tiles? what have you got across main door infront of the first row edge?


yep put them down using pva.

Ive got black tiles across the front door & at the door at the back because they will be the ones that could get wet / dirty.


----------



## legs

quick update now that the car is tucked up in its onesie

Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

even with this cold weather (hovering around 2 degrees out side) the temp in the garage is always around 8-10 degrees thanks to my central heating boiler being in there. I think this is mainly due to the floor tiles taking the chill off the bare floor.


----------



## Fentum

Cracking job! Thanks.

Peter


----------



## Del-GTi

Tiles look excellent.


----------



## CrispyL

Like that a lot, I guess you don't use the car in the wet? I'm wondering what the tiles would end up like if you did with water dripping into them.


----------



## slineclean

Nice work :thumb:

Any recommendations of how to possibly pad or pack some weather protection on the inside of the garage door?


----------



## joe_con19

Carpet tiles are looking very nice on the floor best ive seen with them tbh


----------



## legs

Fentum said:


> Cracking job! Thanks.
> 
> Peter





Del-GTi said:


> Tiles look excellent.


cheers guys



CrispyL said:


> Like that a lot, I guess you don't use the car in the wet? I'm wondering what the tiles would end up like if you did with water dripping into them.


yep, the car doesn't get used in the wet. im not convinced how they would hold up if I did



slineclean said:


> Nice work :thumb:
> 
> Any recommendations of how to possibly pad or pack some weather protection on the inside of the garage door?


I got polystyrene sheets from b&q, cut them to size & used silicon to stick them to the inside of the door. it makes a big difference.



joe_con19 said:


> Carpet tiles are looking very nice on the floor best ive seen with them tbh


cheers


----------

